# The Batbike



## whoawaitwhat

So, I bought this 1962 Deluxe American about 6 years ago. It was pretty trashed with many incorrect parts. I collect bikes and am kind of a purist so I try to keep them as original as possible. I debated for a few years what to do with this thing. Too many dents in the tank to re-chrome. Looked like somebody whipped it with a chain. There is now lots of Bondo on the tank and a little on the frame. The only original parts are the frame, tank/horn and light. I bought vintage re-chromed goose neck, bottom bracket, head set, fork crown, seat post, seat clamp. etc. over about a 4 year period. I still have all the parts that came with it in a box.
I finally decided to make a custom bike since the price to restore it was ridiculous. I also collect Batman TV stuff, so The Batbike seemed like a natural course. It resembles the Batmobile from the TV show. I still feel a little weird doing this to the bike, but I like the way it turned out. It's fun to ride.
Let me know what you think.

Kevin

Here is a link to some pics of the build: http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Whoa_Wait_What/library/Batbike Build?sort=2&page=1


----------



## bikecrazy

I love that thing! Super shop!


----------



## whoawaitwhat

bikecrazy said:


> I love that thing! Super shop!




Thanks!!


----------



## bricycle

Dinette set is Kool!


----------



## pedal_junky

Looks good. And, it's okay to feel weird sometimes!


----------



## the tinker

Nice clean job. I don't care if it's a 30's Schwinn Motor Bike or 60's American, if it's a beater making a custom or a ratrod out of it bothers me not one bit. As long as the frame is not altered no one should care. Some one else down the line can always bring it back to original if they wish. In the case of your American there are plenty to go around. This is what keeps our hobby interesting . Nice workshop[ or is it "Bat Cave"] you got there Kevin!


----------



## abe lugo

a nice tasteful custom, great job, I can see a kid have a custom like that because they liked the show in 1966


----------



## videoranger

Very cool. I like the tapered pin stripes.


----------



## lgibster

videoranger said:


> Very cool. I like the tapered pin stripes.




Love the pinstripes!!  Nothing wrong with taking a beater and making a really nice bike like you did.  It is always better than the junk yard or scrap heap.  I would rather see a nice custom rider than that tank and frame on top of a scrap heap.  Great looking bike.  My husband loves Batman and said "WOW now that is a cool old bike".


----------



## Duchess

I actually hated the 60's Batman show, but this bike looks awesome!


----------



## COB

Really nice job!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Sweet ride...to the cave...


----------



## tech549

nice claen looking ride,well done.i see you have some little helpers to keep you company!!!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan

Very cool!


----------



## TheDXjedi

Holy moley batman.... Thats a cool bike


----------



## vincev

I like.


----------



## Tikibar

Super job!
Which wheels are those? The spoke pattern is amazing.


----------



## whoawaitwhat

Thanks, the wheels are 144 spoke, fan pattern wheels. They kind of resemble the 1966 Batmobile mag wheels. I made some hubcaps with bats on them that make them look a little more like Batmobile wheels.. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Rich404

Very cool bike! Nicely done!

-Rich.


----------

